# FR: avoir + dû + infinitif



## anuernberg

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais savoir si la forme avoir + dû + verbe (comme "j'ai dû vieillir", par exemple) peut avoir deux sens different.

J'ai dû lire 100 livres pendant la fac. 

1. Je pense que j'ai lu 100 livres, c'est possible que j'aie lu 100 livres... I think this corresponds to "I must've read 100 books during college." in English.

2. J'étais obligé à les lire, j'avais le devoir de le faire. As in "I had to read 100 books in college", I think. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## quinoa

anuernberg said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si la forme avoir + dû + verbe (comme "j'ai dû vieillir", par exemple) peut avoir deux sens differents.
> 
> J'ai dû lire 100 livres pendant la fac.
> 
> 1. Je pense que j'ai lu 100 livres, c'est possible que j'aie lu 100 livres... I think this corresponds to "I must have read 100 books when I was at college." in English.
> 
> 2. J'étais obligé  de les lire, j'avais le devoir de le faire. As in "I had to read 100 books in college", I think.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


 
Effectivement "avoir dû" peut avoir le sens d'une obligation ou d'une haute probabilité. C'est le conrtexte qui permettra de déceler celui qui est le plus pertinent


----------



## GreenGuy

I had to....??

I had to go?....aller as verb------- J'ai dû aller
I had to eat?....... manger as verb----J'ai dû manger


----------



## quinoa

Oui. J'ai dû = J'ai été dans l'obligation de/J'ai été obligé de/ Il m'a fallu manger, y aller/ Il a fallu que j'y aille, que je mange


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Quant à ce double sens, je crois qu'il en va de même avec must en anglais non

Would I be wrong ?


----------



## quinoa

Même rôle mais uniquement dans le présent. Must ne fonctionne pas dans le passé avec le sens de l'obligation sauf lorsqu'il s'agit d'un discours rapporté, reprenant les paroles de quelqu'un qui a déjà utilisé must.
The doctor said I *must* stop smoking. = Il a dit que je *devais* arrêter de fumer.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour Lacuzon 



Lacuzon said:


> Quant à ce double sens, je crois qu'il en va de même avec must en anglais non


 
In English, one would make the distinction between :

1. At college I must have read...
_    J'ai dû lire... ? _

2. At college I had to read...
_    Il m'a fallu lire... ? _


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir Pierre Simon ,

Could you explain me when (in which case) do you use must and when do you use have to ?

As far as I'm concerned, I thought that

I must is used when there is not any external obligation whereas I have to is use when some external obligation exists.

But may be I'm wrong ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le sens d'une obligation, _must = have to_. Mais comme _must_ ne peut s'employer au passé, on doit utilser _have to_ dans ce cas : _I had to read…_

Par contre, dans le sens d'une (forte) probabilité, seul _must_ est acceptable : _I must have read…_


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Donc _Have to_ (au présent) serait plus fort que _must_.

Bien le merci !


----------



## quinoa

Il y a une différence entre MUST et HAVE TO. MUST signifie que l'énonciateur *s'implique* dans l'obligation qu'il énonce. Il est partie prenante de celle-ci.
(De même d'ailleurs, il est partie prenante de la haute probabilité qu'il énonce dans "He must have killed her.")

Quant à HAVE TO, l'énonciateur *rappelle* une obligation à son interlocuteur, mais sans s'impliquer, sans coercition. Il énonce "simplement" que le Sujet *a* une obligation (to do something). Il peut bien sûr toujours faire semblant de ne pas s'impliquer, en laissant sous-entendre le contraire.

C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle on ne rencontre pas MUST au passé (sauf le cas du discours indirect). On ne peut plus faire acte de coercition sur le passé.

J'espère que cela vous éclaire..... un peu (?)


----------



## Lacuzon

quinoa said:


> Il y a une différence entre MUST et HAVE TO. MUST implique que l'énonciateur *s'implique* dans l'obligation qu'il énonce. Il est partie prenante de celle-ci.
> (De même d'ailleurs, il est partie prenante de la haute probabilité qu'il énonce dans "He must have killed her.")
> 
> Quant à HAVE TO, l'énonciateur *rappelle* une obligation à son interlocuteur, mais sans s'impliquer, sans coercition. Il énonce "simplement" que le Sujet *a* une obligation (to do something). Il peut bien sûr toujours faire semblant de ne pas s'impliquer, en laissant sous-entendre le contraire.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle on ne rencontre pas MUST au passé (sauf le cas du discours indirect). On ne peut plus faire acte de coercition sur le passé.
> 
> J'espère que cela vous éclaire..... un peu (?)



Bonjour Quinoa ,

 Un peu non, mais beaucoup oui !


----------



## hadronic

Ca depend de ce que l'on met au passé dans "je dois lire".
Si c'est "dois" que l'on met au passé, on aura "j'*ai dû* lire" ( = I *had to* read)
Si c'est "lire" que l'on met au passé, on aura "je dois* avoir lu*" ( = I must *have read*),
la difference se situant dans l'anglais qui doit recourir à un autre verbe pour "must" au passé.


----------



## quinoa

Ce n'est pas que le passé qui pose problème, c'est bien la différence entre MUST et HAVE TO qui coexistent au présent pour évoquer l'idée d'obligation.
Quant à l'obligaion au passé, seul HAVE TO (HAD TO) est opérant.


----------



## Viobi

Quinoa a raison, d'ailleurs l'ambiguïté de devoir en français marche aussi au présent (pour en revenir à la question de départ).
"Je dois boire 3 litres d'eau par jour": soit c'est une obligation dans laquelle je suis (pour compenser par exemple une importante transpiration causée par une activité physique intense), soit c'est une estimation que je fais, sans réelle certitude, de ma consommation habituelle.
Au passé, pareil: j'ai dû lire Chomsky à la fac, j'ai été obligée, c'était au programme, ou bien il est probable que je l'aie lu à cette époque mais je n'en ai pas de souvenir précis. [En ce qui me concerne, les deux explications sont valables.   ]


----------

